# Backyard macros - Orb weaver spider and fly



## BrentC (Sep 16, 2021)

Pretty confident this is an orb weaver but not sure what kind.   Shield bug prey



Orb Weaver with shieldbug prey by Brent Cameron, on Flickr



Orb Weaver with shieldbug prey by Brent Cameron, on Flickr



Orb Weaver by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

Fly full of pollen. 



Pollinated fly by Brent Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## K9Kirk (Sep 17, 2021)

Nice set. I try getting good shots like that but it's almost always breezy in Florida. Love the detail and dof in all of these. The fly is my favorite. He looks way better than Jeff Goldblum.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Sep 17, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> The fly is my favorite. He looks way better than Jeff Goldblum.



Mine too… though missing a couple of legs it seems!


----------



## BrentC (Sep 17, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> Nice set. I try getting good shots like that but it's almost always breezy in Florida. Love the detail and dof in all of these. The fly is my favorite. He looks way better than Jeff Goldblum.



Early mornings are best.  Tend to be less wind and insects are not quite warmed up yet and  not moving around as much.



NS: Nikon Shooter said:


> Mine too… though missing a couple of legs it seems!



It has all its legs.  Either its OOF or moving extremely fast.  He was sitting there trying to get pollen off him as you can see little bits all over the ground.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Sep 17, 2021)

-

Cmon Brent, you must be pulling my leg… aren't you?
Insects have six… normally!


----------



## BrentC (Sep 17, 2021)

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


> -
> 
> Cmon Brent, you must be pulling my leg… aren't you?
> Insects have six… normally!



I had to go through all the pics.   You are right, he is missing front left leg.  He's got five.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Sep 17, 2021)

-

How do yo know it's a he?


----------



## jeffashman (Sep 18, 2021)

Nice set! I like #2


----------



## lesno1 (Oct 1, 2021)

Good set i love the fly


----------



## Jeff15 (Oct 1, 2021)

Very nice set.....


----------



## zombiesniper (Oct 1, 2021)

You're alive!

Good to see you shooting still.

Great set.


----------

